# Larry Wheels and steroid use



## CardinalJacked (Mar 24, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc5gYULG6Ak

So this guy made a video on youtube discussing his use. He said he runs 500mg test and 150mg anadrol. I'm calling bullshit, but what do y'all think?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 24, 2017)

I actually believe him. He's just a freak. And 150mg is no joke to be running for 6-7 months at a time. **** him and his 605 bench for 2 reps. Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I actually believe him. He's just a freak. And 150mg is no joke to be running for 6-7 months at a time. **** him and his 605 bench for 2 reps. Lol



Does anyone else see ecks post as formatted weird?


----------



## BigJohnny (Mar 24, 2017)

Some of these younger guys are just genetic freaks. I train with a younger guy that hit a 937 squat @ 301lbs in a meet 2 weeks ago. He barely uses more than my trt dose!


----------



## Milo (Mar 24, 2017)

Honestly I love the guy. He seems like a good ass dude and I believe his statements. 150 Drol is a lot but we need more guys like him preaching less is more. If LARRY WHEELS is saying shut like that then people will listen.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 24, 2017)

It's plausible that that's all he's running right this moment. But when you're bleeding through your pores... Something is up.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 24, 2017)

Weak people always assume strong people are using a shit ton of gear. It's not always the case. 150mg of drol isn't a small amount of gear, and it wouldn't surprise me if he never runs more then a gram of test. I doubt he uses naps...


----------



## Milo (Mar 24, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Weak people always assume strong people are using a shit ton of gear. It's not always the case. 150mg of drol isn't a small amount of gear, and it wouldn't surprise me if he never runs more then a gram of test. I doubt he uses naps...


Agreed. The ol "I take a gram of Test, Deca, Tren and I know stuff about steroids" argument. My good friend is 23 and 5'10 205. His hands are like a ****ing gorilla and he's just a stout son of a bitch that benched 430 completely ****ing natural. I know this for a fact as he was my roommate for 2 years. Started my first cycle with him and in 8 weeks his bench went up to 485 with dog shit form. Some people are just strength savants with unbelievable ****ing strength.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 24, 2017)

Milo said:


> Agreed. The ol "I take a gram of Test, Deca, Tren and I know stuff about steroids" argument. My good friend is 23 and 5'10 205. His hands are like a ****ing gorilla and he's just a stout son of a bitch that benched 430 completely ****ing natural. I know this for a fact as he was my roommate for 2 years. Started my first cycle with him and in 8 weeks his bench went up to 485 with dog shit form. Some people are just strength savants with unbelievable ****ing strength.



They're everywhere actually...look at Ecks lol


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 24, 2017)

Pretty sure they just said X is the bench press Rainman


----------



## Milo (Mar 24, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Pretty sure they just said X is the bench press Rainman



45's, 45's, 45's


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 24, 2017)

Defintiely gonna bench today definitely definitely gonna bench yeaaaaaa

U guys make me blush

Low doses can go a long way. I've found one the last few months that my body is capable of much more than I thought on low doses. I'd have a heart attack on 150 drol.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 24, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Weak people always assume strong people are using a shit ton of gear. It's not always the case. 150mg of drol isn't a small amount of gear, and it wouldn't surprise me if he never runs more then a gram of test. I doubt he uses naps...



I'm not saying I'm huge or whatever but this kid at work says that shit all the time. People break his balks and say oh you'll never be as big as ecks blah blah blah and he's always like maybe if I ran as much shit as he did I would. Lol this guys been running 750 test a week and 100mg drol for about six months and hasn't put a pound on. Lol can't stand little ****s like that.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 24, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm not saying I'm huge or whatever but this kid at work says that shit all the time. People break his balks and say oh you'll never be as big as ecks blah blah blah and he's always like maybe if I ran as much shit as he did I would. Lol this guys been running 750 test a week and 100mg drol for about six months and hasn't put a pound on. Lol can't stand little ****s like that.



Why you making fun of Red?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 25, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Weak people always assume strong people are using a shit ton of gear. It's not always the case. 150mg of drol isn't a small amount of gear, and it wouldn't surprise me if he never runs more then a gram of test. I doubt he uses naps...



you're a perfect example of it not Always being the case. You're a strong fuk for your stats. And now you're dieting? Sexy and strong.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 27, 2017)

Seeker said:


> you're a perfect example of it not Always being the case. You're a strong fuk for your stats. And now you're dieting? Sexy and strong.



WTF, don't tell people I'm dieting...it will ruin my rep.

PS - Jol's dieting too...


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 27, 2017)

I almost did it... Almost...


----------



## ManofWar (Mar 27, 2017)

Larry is crazy strong I would have assumed some Tren in use there, I believe lower is better and you still need awesome genetics, not every **** not gear will get to half of what Larry does.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 27, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> WTF, don't tell people I'm dieting...it will ruin my rep.
> 
> PS - Jol's dieting too...



That is one hell of an accusation to level against me, sir.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 27, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> WTF, don't tell people I'm dieting...it will ruin my rep.
> 
> PS - Jol's dieting too...



But yes....I am dieting. I'm in the 220s legitimately. I haven't been there without a water cut in 5 years. 198s here I come. I hear electronic club music and see neon glow sticks every time I eat a salad.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 27, 2017)

Joliver said:


> That is one hell of an accusation to level against me, sir.



Sorry pal, I'm like the titanic. If I'm going down, I'm taking everyone but the wiminz and children with me...


----------



## RJ (Mar 28, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm not saying I'm huge or whatever but this kid at work says that shit all the time. People break his balks and say oh you'll never be as big as ecks blah blah blah and he's always like maybe if I ran as much shit as he did I would. Lol this guys been running 750 test a week and 100mg drol for about six months and hasn't put a pound on. Lol can't stand little ****s like that.



I think you're much sexier than Larry Wheels... and you know how much i dig black dudes. Of course you do *ALOT*of steroids.


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 28, 2017)

<p>
	What the ****?! Everybody's dieting now?? **** you losers. I'm going to the chineese buffet with the one legged wheelchair lady</p>


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 28, 2017)

RJ said:


> I think you're much sexier than Larry Wheels... and you know how much i dig black dudes. Of course you do *ALOT*of steroids.



Holy ****kkkkk its my man rjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## TheMuscleBear (Apr 6, 2017)

Larry takes more than what he is claiming on his YouTube video LOL. I know this for a fact. He is just giving viewers a semi-responsible answer as opposed to a decked out cycle that would harm most people who tried it.


----------



## Milo (Apr 6, 2017)

TheMuscleBear said:


> Larry takes more than what he is claiming on his YouTube video LOL. I know this for a fact. He is just giving viewers a semi-responsible answer as opposed to a decked out cycle that would harm most people who tried it.



I think you're confused with the difference between FACT and OPINION. Facts are typically backed up by evidence. Opinions need no direct evidence but are typically well suited with a decent attempt at reasoning. You've provided neither. And before you continue, "I know a guy that knows a guy that knows the guy that installed Larry Wheel's cable" is not a valid response.


----------

